# Magic Mask - only works with Solution paper?



## RatedE (May 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm getting myself a vinyl cutter shortly mainly for cutting out my designs that I print out on inkjet transfer paper (mostly opaque). I read about carrier sheets and heat resistant tape and I want to know if this Magic Mask (from Imprintables) works with only the Solution brand of inkjet transfer paper or can it work with any other brand? 

I want to use a carrier sheet for my designs that involve text and complex shapes that used to take me more time than I should spend on cutting, weeding, and placing. In other words, after my design is cut I want to apply this mask over the design/text after it is cut and weeded so it can stick to it as I peel it off the backing of the sheet of transfer paper and then place it on the shirt before I press.

If so, I'd also like to know if there are distributors of this type of product in Canada (or do I have to stick with heat tape)?

Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not sure if Magic Mask is a private labeled product or if Imprintables gets it made specifically for them. I can tell you that I have used a product that is available from The Paper Ranch (Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source) and Advanced Color Solutions (Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters) that looks a lot like masking tape, but it is specially formulated to handle the heat under the press and will release after pressing without huring the transfers. It is 12" wide and I am not really sure how long it is - but it is a pretty big roll. It usually runs around $50.00. You can kinda see through it, but it is definitely not a clear carrier like you see on heat applied vinyl.

Sorry, I am not much help on whether a product is available by a Canadian distributor. You might want to call Johnson Plastics as I think they have a Canadian branch. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## RatedE (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help.

Turns out that Imprintables has the TTD Mask which is what I really need. I thought Magic Mask was the only transfer tape they have. If I can't find any Canadian distributors of the same kind of product as the TTD Mask, I guess I'll buy from there.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Evan,

Not a problem. Glad you could clear some things up. I know this question was recently asked and no answer was posted. Now, it is here for others. Have a great day.

Mark


----------



## Grandadgem (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi, I've been watching many tutorials and from what I can see, these carrier tapes like magic mask & ttd would work very well with dark fab iron ons. But, as I search these supply sites for them I am not able to find any such thing. Are these products some sort of trade secret? Why show them in the tutorials and they make them so difficult to find. Or maybe they rename them. I just visited essentials and imprintables sites and got lost in the sales of all the choices so I came back here to get more info. Maybe I just gotta call them. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought some imprintables carrier that has yellow backing. It is made for low heat application 320F. I tried higher temp and it melted.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Solutions Mask is a more aggressive mask and more heat sensitive. The initial application on Solutions mask shouldn't exceed 5 seconds. If the paper product you are using can temporarily tack to your shirt in 5 seconds then the Solutions mask will work. So if I was using it for a material that called for 320 for 25 seconds, I would run a first hit at 5 seconds - peel the mask away either hot or cold depending on your papers adhesive and then complete the full application.

TTD Mask is another option that isn;t as heat sensitive but also isn't as aggressive (or sticky) - you can run your normal application settings when using TTD.

These products are usually categorized with print/cut materials since that is their primary use.

You'll also need either a squeegee or a cold laminator to apply the mask adequately to your transfer.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

What is the recommended max temp and dwell for TTD?

It is good to know. I guess I bought the wrong type for what I intend to use the mask. The mask I bought is too sticky also.

Thanks Josh.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Solutions Mask is a more aggressive mask and more heat sensitive. The initial application on Solutions mask shouldn't exceed 5 seconds. If the paper product you are using can temporarily tack to your shirt in 5 seconds then the Solutions mask will work. So if I was using it for a material that called for 320 for 25 seconds, I would run a first hit at 5 seconds - peel the mask away either hot or cold depending on your papers adhesive and then complete the full application.
> 
> TTD Mask is another option that isn;t as heat sensitive but also isn't as aggressive (or sticky) - you can run your normal application settings when using TTD.
> 
> ...


 
Well, what "transfer mask"/"application tape" should be used for OPAQUE transfer papers??

360° for 20-25 secs!!

Wouldn't both of the above products melt???


----------

